# Posterdruck auf mehrere Din-A4-Seiten



## Frank Z (17. Januar 2004)

*Posterdruck auf mehrere Din A4 Seiten. Wie?*

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte eine sehr große Bilddatei als Poster ausdrucken indem ich sie auf mehrere Bilder verteile. Auf meinem PC ist das mit Corel Draw zwar möglich, er wird aber mit der Datenmenge nicht fertig. Nun hab ich einen Mac G4 mit Photoshop, weiß aber nicht wie ich Poster drucken kann. Falls mir jemand sagen kann wie das mit Photoshop, Illustrator oder einem Freeware program für Mac OSX geht, erkläre es mir bitte. Vielen Dank.


----------



## subzero (18. Januar 2004)

Also, simpelste Lösung is wirklich das ganze mit Hilfslinien zu Unterteilen mit dem Freistellentool ausschneiden und alles einzeln drucken (Lineale nicht vergessen  )... Wüsste nicht wie es mit dem Druckmanager gehen sollte


----------



## Frank Z (18. Januar 2004)

So simpel ist das aber gar nicht, da Photoshop immer einen Teil des Bildes am Rand abschneidet damit es auf das Papier passt und so fehlt nachher immer ein Teil. Bei Corel Draw geht das ganz einfach. Ich hab's auch schon mit Mac "Preview" dem Bildbetrachtungsprogram von osX versucht aber das verkleinert immer das ganze bild bis es auf ein Papier passt und dadurch entstehen dann wieder kleine Fehler. Ich müsste es irgendwie gekachelt ausdrucken. Aber wie?


----------



## subzero (18. Januar 2004)

In den Druckoptionen (Drucken mit Vorschau) kanst du ein Häckchen bei "auf Druckgröße Skalieren" machen, das sollte helfen!


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Januar 2004)

Das es bei den Ausdrucken deines Bildes zu weißen Rändern kommt
kann auch daran liegen, dass Dein Drucker das bedrucken ohne 
weiße Seitenränder nicht unterstützt. Die meisten Drucker verwenden
diesen weißen Rahmen nämlich zum transportieren des Blattes...

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos007


----------



## Hercules (18. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du mal unter deinem Druckertreiber den Druckbaren Bereich ermitteln und das das Format der Bilder entsprechend wählen. Wenn du dann die weißen Ränder wegschneidest, dann müsste alles passen.
Also PS macht da bestimmt nichts falsch!


----------



## ephiance (18. Januar 2004)

Speichern, brennen und ausplotten lassen  
Ist nicht so teuer. Kannst ja mal die Druckerei deines Vertrauens zu Rate ziehen


----------



## Frank Z (18. Januar 2004)

Ja schon aber ich hätte es eben gerne zu hause ausgedruckt, das könnte ich ja dann jederzeit machen und müsste nicht immer in so einen Copy Shop rennen in (bei denen ich schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit absolut inkompetenten Leuten gemacht habe). Jedenfalls geht es irgendwie und ich krieg das auch wieder hin. Ich hab nämlich so ein zusammen gesetztes Poster an der Wand und es hat Markierungen damit man sieht wie man die Blätter später wieder zusammen setzen kann ohne etwas wegschneiden zu müssen. Danke an alle.


----------



## hoizwurm (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Jetzt aber nicht lachen, ich verwende für solche Sachen meistens 

ULEAD iPhoto Express 

das war mal irgendwo bei einer Hardware dabei aber keine Ahnung mehr welche 
das war. Vermutlich bei irgendeinem Scanner oder wars bei der Videoschnitt 
geschichte. Ich weiß es nicht mehr.

Schau mal unter www.ulead.com 

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## hoschi (26. Januar 2004)

Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Copyshops? Ich hoffe Du kommst nicht aus Hameln  

Ich würde es so machen, wie subzero und Hercules es zum Teil schon beschrieben haben:
Den druckbaren Bereich Deines Druckers ermitteln, diese Werte dann als feste Auswahlgröße in der Menüleiste eingeben, die Auswahl dann mit dem Rechteckauswahlwerkzeug aufziehen und an die rechte obere Ecke des Bildes plazieren.

Nun kannst Du die Hilfslinien an die Auswahlkanten "schnappen" lassen und auch die Auswahl selbst weiterbewegen bis sie ihrerseits nach den Hilfslinien schnappt.

Mit dieser Arbeitsweise hast Du in kürzester Zeit ein Gitter erstellt und kannst die Auswahl nun in jedes Kästchen plazieren, den jeweiligen Bildteil freistellen und drucken. Danach über die Protokollpalette wieder rückgängig machen und das nächste Kästchen drucken.

Klingt nach viel Arbeit, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## c_lu (31. Januar 2004)

Geht problemlos mit dem GraficConverter.
Deutsche Shareware; kostenloser download bei http://www.lemkesoft.com/.
Ohne Registrierung ist nur die Wartezeit beim Programmstart lästig.
(Der Leistungsumfang ist m.E. die Registrierung allemal wert.)
Posterdruckfunktion ist im Druckdialog unter der Rubrik 'GraficConverter' zu finden.
Hier bei 'GraficConverter Optionen ...' die Auswahlen Kacheldruck und Originalgröße aktivieren.
Ränder, Position auf Seite etc. ist alles wählbar, leider keine Voransicht.
Erfolgreich benutzt (Version Carbon V4.8.2) unter Mac OSX 10.3.2 mit hp DJ970 cxi und HP-Treiber 2.3.1 von hp-Homepage.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Xcurse (18. April 2006)

c_lu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht problemlos mit dem GraficConverter.
> Deutsche Shareware; kostenloser download bei http://www.lemkesoft.com/.
> Ohne Registrierung ist nur die Wartezeit beim Programmstart lästig.
> (Der Leistungsumfang ist m.E. die Registrierung allemal wert.)
> ...



Gibt es so ein Progamm auch für PC mit WinXP?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Juni 2007)

Hi,
für de nPC gibts das ProgrammPosterazor.

Viele Grüße


----------

